# "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

						Einige Forscher sehen in der klassischen Leiterplatte einen großen Flaschenhals. Man könne erheblich mehr Leistung aus den einzelnen Chips eines System-on-a-Chip herausholen und Größen deutlich verringern, würde man sich von PCBs verabschieden. Als Alternative käme das "Silicon-Interconnect Fabric" in Frage. Im Grunde ein Interposer in Größe eines Wafers und damit ein modulares Wafer-Scale-System.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*


----------



## ToZo1 (28. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

Und wenn der Interposer bzw. ein Chiplet darauf defekt ist, schmeißen wir alles weg und kaufen alles neu. 
Und erweitern/aufrüsten kann man den Spaß auch nicht mal so eben, sondern wir schmeißen wieder alles weg und kaufen alles neu in größer. 

Ich sehe da zu viele Nachteile, als daß sich sowas durchsetzen wird. Höchstens ne Hybridlösung: Teilkomponenten (CPU, Chipsatz, GPU und einen Teil des RAMs, der dann so ne Art 4.Level Cache darstellt) auf einen Interposer und der Rest weiter auf einem PCB. Aber auch nur dann, wenn sich das kostengünstig mit wenig Ausschuß herstellen läßt.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (28. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

@Autor / @PCGH
Warum bringt ihr so selten Artikel wie diesen?
Euer letzten GPU Tests sind von (Monat) 07/07/07/04/04/03/02/02/02 2019, dann sogar schon 2018
In der Zeit kamen die Radeon VII, die komplette Super Serie (2060S, 2070S, 2080S), die 16er Serie(1650, 1660, 1660 Ti), die neuen AMDs (5700, 5700XT).
Das sind alleine 9 Grafikkarten, also 9 Tests der Stock Varianten + nochmal ein Test für die einzelnen Hersteller, also Zotac AMP vs Zotac AMP Extreme vs ASUS ROG vs Gigabyte Aorus vs Palit.......

Stattdessen bringt ihr den immer gleichen Aufguss von Cyberpunk 2077 News. Versteht mich da nicht falsch. Ich freue mich auf dieses Spielt wirklich, aber ihr recycled die Infos der E3 19 und 18 und Gamescom noch immer.

Scheiß auf die "Analysten"

Ich wusste schon im September 2018 wann das neue iPhone 11 kommt kommt. Immer ein Dienstag Anfang September ist die Präsentation und seit einigen Jahren am Freitag die Woche drauf der Release - sofern nichts dazwischen kommt.
SPOILER: Präsentation iPhone 12 ist vermutlich 8. September und der Release dann am 18. September 2020. Gut, vielleicht ist es auch 15. und 25. September. Das ist aktuell ne 50-50 Chance

BIIIIITTE bringt weiterhin Artikel wie diesen. Ihr seid PCGHARDWARE, also bringt Sachen rund um den PC. Wie schauts mit Intel 10000 aus? Wie wäre ein ITX Vergleich bei Mainboards?
Was wäre mit nem Vergleich von "Gaming" Mäusen im Vergleich zu Büromäusen, etwa der MX Master 3 oder 2S oder den Microsoft Dingern.
Meinetwegen auch Software Dinge, also Infos zu Microsoft Windows Updates oder Microsoft PowerToyz

Inspiration könnt ihr SZ (Kategorie Digital) oder Computerbase oder Heise oder Toms Hardware entnehmen.

Es hat früher echt spaß gemacht PCGH zu lesen, aber jetzt wirds immer "gamiger" aber dafür gibt es doch extra PCGames oder etwa nicht.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (28. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

"Leistung von 12 Servern auf Fläche eines Tellers"

Der "Teller" wird aber trotzdem irgendwo drauf montiert werden müssen.

Ansonsten werden ohnehin immer mehr Peripherie-Funktionen (Controller) auf die CPU ausgelagert.

Oder im Fall von Ryzen 3000: 
Der I/O Chip der CPU wird auch als aktueller Mainboard-Chipsatz verwendet. 
Einziger Unterschied ist die Fertigungsgröße.


----------



## Deathmachine (28. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

Besonders für Rechenzentren wohl ein interessanter Ansatz.
Aktuell bieten entsprechende Standards zwar genug Transferleistung, aber irgendwann werden die auch überfordert sein - da wäre es gut, eine Alternative zu haben.

Vielleicht werden ja die ersten kommerziellen Kohlenstoff-Rechenkerne auf einer derartigen "Platine" erscheinen. Dann wäre Silizium nicht ganz abgelöst


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

Zu später Stunde so ne Perle. Hört sich interessant an der Ansatz.


----------



## Homerclon (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



ToZo1 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Interposer bzw. ein Chiplet darauf defekt ist, schmeißen wir alles weg und kaufen alles neu.
> Und erweitern/aufrüsten kann man den Spaß auch nicht mal so eben, sondern wir schmeißen wieder alles weg und kaufen alles neu in größer.
> 
> Ich sehe da zu viele Nachteile, als daß sich sowas durchsetzen wird. Höchstens ne Hybridlösung: Teilkomponenten (CPU, Chipsatz, GPU und einen Teil des RAMs, der dann so ne Art 4.Level Cache darstellt) auf einen Interposer und der Rest weiter auf einem PCB. Aber auch nur dann, wenn sich das kostengünstig mit wenig Ausschuß herstellen läßt.


Du solltest nicht nur die Überschrift lesen. Ich empfehle zumindest den "Anti-tl;dr-Part" (das fett-gedruckte unter dem Aufmacherbild) zu lesen.
Das ist für SoC's gedacht. Wenn da was kaputt geht, ist es egal ob die Bauteile auf einem PCB oder direkt dem Silizium sitzen.


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht nur die Überschrift lesen. Ich empfehle zumindest den "Anti-tl;dr-Part" (das fett-gedruckte unter dem Aufmacherbild) zu lesen.
> Das ist für SoC's gedacht. Wenn da was kaputt geht, ist es egal ob die Bauteile auf einem PCB oder direkt dem Silizium sitzen.





Kommt auf die Konfig an .

Gar kein PCB heißt für mich nur Chiplet auf dem CPU , GPU , RAM usw eins sind .

( Worauf sitzt dann das Chiplet ? Wo kommt der Strom her? usw.....  )

Stirbt bzw. der RAM kannste alles wegschmeißen ! 

Ist die GPU zu langsam geworden , kannste alles wegschmeißen ! 

Ist wie bei den Smartphones 

Sehr Umweltfreundlich 

Würde mal sagen da wird noch ne Menge Wasser den Rhein runterfließen , bis das kommt


----------



## T-MAXX (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

Für die Industrie und Unternehmen sicherlich in Sachen platzsparend, Energieverbrauch und Leistung positiv zu sehen.
Aber für den privaten Anwender sicherlich keine Alternative, da Aufrüstmöglichkeiten nicht möglich oder sehr eingeschränkt sein würden, oder eher kaum. Eine Reparatur ist gar nicht möglich und somit die weitere Wegwerfgesellschaft vorprogrammiert.
Es werden noch mehr Energie benötigt für die Herstellung und ein großes Manko ist die leichte Zerbrechlichkeit von Si Wafer und damit der totale Ausfall des "Gerätes" >>> Klimaschutz und Klimawandel...

Ich sage dies:
Leistung hin oder her, ich habe es lieber als gutes Motherboard mit einer Vielzahl an Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und etwas zu reparieren ohne es gleich weg zuwerfen. Das macht Spaß und erfüllt das PC Herz.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle eine kleine Si Scheibe ohne die Möglichkeit zu haben etwas daran zu verändern, macht die Zukunft aus heutiger Sicht keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



plusminus schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Konfig an .
> 
> Gar kein PCB heißt für mich nur Chiplet auf dem CPU , GPU , RAM usw eins sind .
> 
> ...


Mit so einem Konzept bei Heimanwendern zu beginnen wäre auch wenig sinnvoll. Die anderen Enden, Wearable/ IoT und Server, bieten sich viel mehr an. Von dort kann so etwas dann langsam in beide Richtungen wachsen. 
Vor allen Dingen ist es so oder so besser, als alles zu verlöten, OHNE dass man dafür als Endkonsument Vorteile hat. (was auch oft genug passiert)


----------



## Basileukum (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

"Noch viele offene Baustellen"


----------



## Cuddleman (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



plusminus schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Konfig an .
> 
> Gar kein PCB heißt für mich nur Chiplet auf dem CPU , GPU , RAM usw eins sind .
> 
> ...



Stimmt.
Was den kaum noch vorhandenen Reparaturfaktor und den Austausch von System verbessernden Komponenten angeht, erstmal ein Rückschritt.
Der Kostenpunkt für ein einziges solches komplettes System zu einem einzigen Enthusiast-Mainboard, ist aber immens.
Heißt, anstatt durch Komponentenwechsel z.B. eine GPU von RTX 2080Ti mit rund 1300€, braucht man dann mindestens 3500€ für ein ganzes System nach ​​heutigen Maßstab!

Umweltfreundlicher sollte es dann doch sein, da hier viele Mischstoffe, oder nichtmetalische Stoffe beim Recyceln wegfallen, die man nicht weiter verwenden kann.
Die unterschiedlichen Metalle solch eines "Wafers" sind viel besser heraus zu lösen, für eine Weiterverarbeitung. (s.m.M.)


----------



## LastManStanding (29. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

nette idee...für Spezielle Anwendungszenarien. Aber wohl der Alptraum für die Nachhaltigkeit. Nur der Kunstoff wäre ein Netter wegfall. Für Bereiche z.B. Office zwar nicht gänzlich undenkbar. Aber das ende Für highend Gaming am PC. Und das der Untergang für die Allermeisten PC/Hardware anbieter.


----------



## Helmi-87 (29. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Interposer bzw. ein Chiplet darauf defekt ist, schmeißen wir alles weg und kaufen alles neu.
> Und erweitern/aufrüsten kann man den Spaß auch nicht mal so eben, sondern wir schmeißen wieder alles weg und kaufen alles neu in größer.
> 
> Ich sehe da zu viele Nachteile, als daß sich sowas durchsetzen wird. Höchstens ne Hybridlösung: Teilkomponenten (CPU, Chipsatz, GPU und einen Teil des RAMs, der dann so ne Art 4.Level Cache darstellt) auf einen Interposer und der Rest weiter auf einem PCB. Aber auch nur dann, wenn sich das kostengünstig mit wenig Ausschuß herstellen läßt.



Ja, Greta.
Aus dem Artikel:
„Ein Wafer-Scale-System mit 40 GPUs würde gegenüber den PCB-Pendants die fünffache Rechenleistung erzielen und dabei 80 Prozent weniger Energie verbrauchen.“
Warum immer meckern?
Ist doch gut, wenn geforscht wird und wir Fortschritt bekommen.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Für die Industrie und Unternehmen sicherlich in Sachen platzsparend, Energieverbrauch und Leistung positiv zu sehen.
> Aber für den privaten Anwender sicherlich keine Alternative, da Aufrüstmöglichkeiten nicht möglich oder sehr eingeschränkt sein würden, oder eher kaum. Eine Reparatur ist gar nicht möglich und somit die weitere Wegwerfgesellschaft vorprogrammiert.
> Es werden noch mehr Energie benötigt für die Herstellung und ein großes Manko ist die leichte Zerbrechlichkeit von Si Wafer und damit der totale Ausfall des "Gerätes" >>> Klimaschutz und Klimawandel...
> 
> ...



Am besten, wir steigen wieder auf Röhren um 
In ein- oder zweihundert Jahren, das prophezeie ich dir, sitzen wir in Raumschiffen, gefertigt auf einem „Guss“. Ich hoffe, die ewig gestrigen verhindern es nicht.


----------



## Dandy2k5 (30. September 2019)

Dann kann man sich ja gleich ein Laptop kaufen wenn man dann nichts mehr am pc tauschen kann.



Dominicus1165 schrieb:


> @Autor / @PCGH
> Warum bringt ihr so selten Artikel wie diesen?
> Euer letzten GPU Tests sind von (Monat) 07/07/07/04/04/03/02/02/02 2019, dann sogar schon 2018
> In der Zeit kamen die Radeon VII, die komplette Super Serie (2060S, 2070S, 2080S), die 16er Serie(1650, 1660, 1660 Ti), die neuen AMDs (5700, 5700XT).
> ...



Schön gesagt, ich bin da ganz deiner meinung.
Oder mal Test zu Soundkarten oder Tastaturen..
Der Rechner gibt viel mehr her.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



> Oder mal Test zu Soundkarten


Einen neuen und umfangreichen Test zu Soundkarten findest du in der PCGH 11/2019.


----------



## Quat (30. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



Helmi-87 schrieb:


> Am besten, wir steigen wieder auf Röhren um
> In ein- oder zweihundert Jahren, das prophezeie ich dir, sitzen wir in Raumschiffen, gefertigt auf einem „Guss“. Ich hoffe, die ewig gestrigen verhindern es nicht.


Js klar, „wir“ setzen uns in Raumschiffe!
Und ja klar, Neu ist immer besser!
Solang Ewig Gestrig einfach nur bedeutet, Marvell & Co sind keine Bildung, immer schön die Füße still halten.


----------



## Helmi-87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



Quat schrieb:


> Js klar, „wir“ setzen uns in Raumschiffe!
> Und ja klar, Neu ist immer besser!
> Solang Ewig Gestrig einfach nur bedeutet, Marvell & Co sind keine Bildung, immer schön die Füße still halten.



Der letzte Satz ist mir nicht ganz klar. Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Quat (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

Nun, ich glaube nicht, dass du das wirklich verstehen möchtest, werd dir aber dennoch einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben.

Vorwort;
Keine Angst ist nur ein kurzer Artikel.
Versuch mal bitte alles, was dir Film und Fernsehen beigebracht haben, beiseite zu schieben und einfach nur die Zeit und damit auch den Weg zu erfassen! Begreifen steht dann noch mal auf einen ganz anderem Blatt. Ich kann das schonmal nicht!
In diesem Artikel auch sehr schön formuliert, der Konjunktiv und damit die Überheblichkeit die uns Film und Fernsehen eingeimpft haben.  ... und nicht zuletzt, wie tief das schon verwurzelt ist.
Denn, das ist die Interpretation eines Journalist auf einer Seite, die sich explizit mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Er schreibt sinngemäß von „wollen erfahren“ und „könnte Rätzel lösen“.
Astronomie: Erstmals drei Schwarze Loecher auf Kollisionskurs gefunden | heise online

Anmerkung;
Mein erster spötischer Gedanke war; Ist jetzt 1 Milliarde Jahre her. Einfach hinfliegen und nachschauen. Trekkies haben uns ja schließlich den Antrieb und sicher auch die Hülle der Enterprise „wissentschaftlich“ erklärt. Und „wir“ brauchen ja nichtmal die ganz Strecke fliegen, das Ergebnis kommt ja auf uns zu.

Das „wir“ steht in Gänsefüßchen, weil es Sinngemäß für ein paar millionen Generationen von Menschen steht.
Vielleicht verstehst du jetzt, warum sich niemand in Raumschiffe setzen wird.
Die Erkenntnisse und somit den Nutzen also die Triebfeder, gäbe es nicht, zumindest nicht in „menschlich begreifbarem“ Zeitrahmen.
... und erst recht nicht in einem wirtschaftsbedingtem System!
Etwas Quintessenz dessen steckt in diesem Satz, muß aber erstmal genügen. Sonnst wird das hier `n Aufsatz.

Nochmal zurück zum Artikel;
Und so auch hier in diesem Artikel beschrieben, sehe ich vorallem Überheblichkeit als Triebfeder, neben natürlich Geld. ... Ok, vor allem Geld.
Die Kompexität der einzelnen Bausteine dieses ambitionierten Projekts wird noch nicht verstanden, siehe Meltdown, Spectre etc. Dennoch will man die zusammenwürfeln und in „Stein meißeln“, unveränderbar ins Silizium „brennen“. Aber neben der Erkenntnis; So geht‘s nicht, weil soviel Risiko eventuell Zuwenig gekauft wird, wird es viele andere vielleicht etwas kleinere Erkenntnisse geben. Ich sehe hier vorallem Erkenntnisse zu Fertigungstechnologien.


----------



## Helmi-87 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*



Quat schrieb:


> Nun, ich glaube nicht, dass du das wirklich verstehen möchtest, werd dir aber dennoch einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben.
> 
> Vorwort;
> Keine Angst ist nur ein kurzer Artikel.
> ...


Ich beziehe mich hier keineswegs auf irgendwelche Filme, denn sie dienen lediglich der Unterhaltung. Gerade die amerikanischen Comicverfilmungen, die du wohl meintest, sind an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Ich kann mir so einen Quark, wie Kapitän America, nicht angucken. Es ist entweder Unterhaltung (was völlig in Ordnung ist) oder dient dazu zu zeigen, wie toll doch die Amerikaner sind (finde ich etwas überheblich).
Zeit und Weg hast du erwähnt, das ist ein gutes Stichwort. Es gibt zum Beispiel die Zeitdilatation, bei dem für dem Reisenden, zum Beispiel in einem Raumschiff, die Zeit langsamer vergeht, als in seinem Bezugssystem, von dem aus er gestartet ist. So kann man Entfernungen von vielen Lichtjahren in einem Menschenleben zurücklegen. Der Raumfahrer könnte beispielsweise innerhalb kurzer Zeit nach Alpha Centauri reisen, nur wenn er zurückkehrt, sind auf der Erde über acht Jahre vergangen. Dieser Effekt wird mit der Annäherung an die Lichtgeschwindigkeit immer größer.
Praktisch ist das jedoch nicht!
Ich bleibe dabei, die Menschheit wird noch viele tolle Entwicklungen erfahren, davon bin ich felsenfest überzeugt.
Es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da dachten die Menschen die Erde wäre eine Scheibe.
Dann dachten sie, die Erde befindet sich im Zentrum des Sonnensystems.
Als sie etwas weiter waren, da haben sie die Galaxis entdeckt und dachten, die Milchstraße wäre das gesamte Universum. Jetzt weiß man, es gibt etwa 100Miliarden Galaxien.
Was kommt als nächstes?
Guck dir den Fortschritt der Elektrotechnik an, sowas hätten die Menschen im Mittelalter für Zauberei gehalten, so wie du dich jetzt über zukünftige Entwicklungen („Raumschiffe aus einem Guss“) lustig machst.
Stell dir doch nur mal die Frage, woher kommt alles, woraus entstand das Universum, oder war es schon immer da? Diese Fragen kann man noch nicht beantworten, aber die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass die Menschheit auch diese Fragen entschlüsseln kann. Außer es läuft so wie im Film Idiocracy, um mal wieder auf Filme zurückzukommen.
Ein Tipp: Schließ mal deine Augen und versuche in einem Moment der Ruhe in dein Innerstes hineinzuhören und mach dir anschließend Gedanken um Gott und die Welt und versuche alle „irdischen Dogmen“ abzustreifen.

Nachtrag: Guck dir mal die Fortschritte im Bauwesen an, du wirst erstaunt sein.
Ungueltiger Titel – Wikipedia
Ping An International Finance Center – Wikipedia


----------



## Quat (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: "Goodbye Motherboard": Forscher wollen PCBs als Flaschenhals abschaffen und durch Silizium ersetzen*

Sorry, zur Vemeidung besagten Aufsatzes, betreibe ich mal Rosinenpicken.
- Atlas trägt eine Kugel auf seinen Schultern. Ist zwar eher Mythologie, dafür aber sehr bezeichnend. Von wegen die Menschen glaubten! Nun, mit Glauben hat das dann tatsächlich zu tun. Nur nicht so wie du es dir Vorstellst. 
- Wie soll ein Körper, der auch noch eine Masse hat, in 8 (eigentlich eher 9) Jahren einmal Alpha Centauri und zurück schaffen? Da fährt kein Bus! (der übrigens auch eine Masse hätte )
- Und „Gedanken um Gott und die Welt machen“ oder „irdische Dogmen“ sind nicht Film und Fernsehen?
So ganz nebenbei mache ich mich eigentlich nicht über zurünftige Entwicklungen lustig. Glaub ich zumindest. Es ist eher die heutige Vorstellung, über die Entwicklungen von Übermorgen, die mich erheitern könnte.


----------

